
Microsoft Targets Chrome Users with Windows 10 Pop-Up Ad - MiddleEndian
http://www.pcmag.com/news/351171/microsoft-targets-chrome-users-with-windows-10-pop-up-ad
======
bitmapbrother
1\. Setting->System->Notifications & actions

2\. Turn off Get tips, tricks and suggestions

3\. Done

~~~
x1798DE
Better yet, install an operating system that doesn't even have a setting to
turn on or off advertisements, because there are no advertisements in it.

~~~
funnyfacts365
Or one where you opt-in instead of opt-out, at least.

